# Journey to 6 pack + lean muscle from nothing



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, i joined here a few days ago. After reading around and asking questions I've decided to start this journal to track my progress.

I will be starting this coming Monday 06/08/12 Using the StrongLifts method.

I have never worked out before. I'm 19, 6 foot 6. Currently weighing 14 stone. Fairly slim built with virtually no muscle.

*Goal:*

*
*Larger muscles mainly on chest, back, arms, and perfect abs showing.

8am - 4 egg omlette(320cals 28g prot) + protein shake (200 cals, 40g prot)

11am-2x jacket potato(2x 300g potato, 450cals, 100g carb) + 200g of stewed steak(223cal,28g prot) + mixed veg (50cals)

2pm - 5 boiled eggs (388cals, 31g prot) with mixed veg (50cals)

5pm - 2x jacket potato(450cals,100g carb) + 200g of stewed steak(223cal,28g prot) + mixed veg (50cals)

8pm - protein shake(200 cals, 40g prot) + 2 chicken breasts (464cals, 87prot)

Daily Calorie Needs: 2800

Total Daily Cals: 3326cals, 282g protein, 286g carbs

*Mon*

Squat

Bench press

Dead Lift

*Tues*

Off Day

*Wed*

Squat

Barbell Rows

Overhead Press

*Thurs*

Off Day

*Fri*

Squat

Bench Press

Dead Lift

I will upload pics when i get time to take them

Any input criticism or advise would be great and lets hope i get some progress!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems to me there ain't a lot of food there, have you worked out cals protein content?

Get some before pics of yourself up then take pics every 4 weeks or so and see if you have made progress, also it's easier for others to see it on you than it is yourself, if that makes sense?

Good luck

I shall sub this


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey mate, for your size and weight that doesnt look like anywhere near enough cals/protein IMO especially if your wanting to put on some mass.

Good job on starting the journal, post a before pic of yourself so we can all have a laugh erm i mean encourage you! lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

And maybe fvck off the cardio for the moment as you'll want to make sure your in calorie surplus to build muscle, you can always add it later if you feel you need it.

If your slim already you probably won't need to be dropping fat at the moment


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Seems to me there ain't a lot of food there, have you worked out cals protein content?
> 
> Get some before pics of yourself up then take pics every 4 weeks or so and see if you have made progress, also it's easier for others to see it on you than it is yourself, if that makes sense?
> 
> ...


Damn you to hell, beat me to it!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah mate, as craigyboy says, bin the cardio for the moment, you want to save those precious few cals at the moment!

What time do you get up? cant you eat any proper foods before 11am? A nice 4 egg omelete will help your macros along nicely.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

alright thanks for the support guys gimme 5 ill go get a pic of my crap body lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> alright thanks for the support guys gimme 5 ill go get a pic of my crap body lol


Go eat something while your at it! lol

Have a look at the stickys, plenty of good diet plans there mate. It's hard trying to get enough food down ya at first, eat smaller portions but more often, after a while you get used to it.

Maybe look at a mass gainer shake to help you on your way at first.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Yeah mate, as craigyboy says, bin the cardio for the moment, you want to save those precious few cals at the moment!
> 
> What time do you get up? cant you eat any proper foods before 11am? A nice 4 egg omelete will help your macros along nicely.


depends on my shift, usually up between 6-7am. I'm a network technician so i dont do much physical work.

Not sure about dropping the cardio. I mean im no expert but ive always thought that any surplus cals will turn to fat.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

There we go. And regarding mass shakes. The instant oat shake from myprotein.com i was planning on using more of it. Its basically a mass gaining as far as im aware. Im a bit wary of putting on fat though!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> depends on my shift, usually up between 6-7am. I'm a network technician so i dont do much physical work.
> 
> Not sure about dropping the cardio. I mean im no expert but ive always thought that any surplus cals will turn to fat.


Not all surplus just keep it at a minimum, so if your maintenance is 2500 cals, consume 2750-3000 ed

But if you do consume say 3000 ed and do 30 mins of cardio and your weights you may well be burning off that extra surplus and may even be in calorie deficit.

It will be easier to see how you react at first to the cals without the cardio , just my opinion though


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> depends on my shift, usually up between 6-7am. I'm a network technician so i dont do much physical work.
> 
> Not sure about dropping the cardio. I mean im no expert but ive always thought that any surplus cals will turn to fat.


Mate, with that diet you aint getting enough cals or protein at the moment. You said you were skinny? if it's mass your after then you need to up the cals, especially as you are going to be working out for the first time, you will waste away buddy!

Maybe drop one cardio day in favour of lifting. you can always cut any excess fat after you have put some mass on. If you eat well and train well you shouldn't put that much fat on anyway. You wont get any bigger on that diet mate, sorry.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Mate, with that diet you aint getting enough cals or protein at the moment. You said you were skinny? if it's mass your after then you need to up the cals, especially as you are going to be working out for the first time, you will waste away buddy!
> 
> Maybe drop one cardio day in favour of lifting. you can always cut any excess fat after you have put some mass on. If you eat well and train well you shouldn't put that much fat on anyway. You wont get any bigger on that diet mate, sorry.


Well people say im skinny, i on the other hand think i need to lose a lot of BF pic is above whats your opinion? lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

My diet typical (was yesterday)

6 am 100g shredded wheat semi skimmed milk, banana

Train

8am 6 whole eggs 2 slice whole meal bread and butter.

11am 2 sandwiches whole meal bread, chicken banana apple

1pm baked potato tin tuna cottage cheese and low fat cheese, pint semi skimmed milk

4pm 2 lamb steaks mint sauce and oven chip!!

7 pm 1 smoked haddock fillet rice and veg

Bedtime 50g cornflakes semi skimmed milk

I also consume bananas and apples like they grow on trees!

I drink a lot of milk as I like it and it's low Gi and good source of protein bits and minerals

I am 5 10 and 13 stone 8 and rising :thumb:

Just give you an idea


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Well people say im skinny, i on the other hand think i need to lose a lot of BF pic is above whats your opinion? lol


You will be surprised at how well you will gain as I put on around 2 stone in a year, my diet is getting better I am not using any supplements at the moment as I want to see how I grow without them , not even whey

Don't worry about bf at the moment as if you cut first you will be seriously under weight I think and that ain't healthy


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> My diet typical (was yesterday)
> 
> 6 am 100g shredded wheat semi skimmed milk, banana
> 
> ...


So its ok for me to eat high carbs?

I have heard so many mixed opinions :confused1:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> My diet typical (was yesterday)
> 
> 6 am 100g shredded wheat semi skimmed milk, banana
> 
> ...


Very similar to my diet mate. I chuck in a couple of mass gainers in there too. I'm growing well off mine aswell. 5'9 13 stone 6 and rising lol (maybe the test is helping a little though!)

OP, for your height you could be doing with a bit of mass IMO

Get following a good clean diet and training programe and you can maximise muscle and minimise fat gain


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> So its ok for me to eat high carbs?
> 
> I have heard so many mixed opinions :confused1:


You will be using a lot more energy ie carbs as you will be training now.

go onto myfitnesspal and put in your stats and goals, will give you a good guide line for what you should be taking in regarding cals/carbs/fat/protein. I found it a great help to start me off, keeps you motivated as in food intake too.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

i have updated the original post with some bread, and some small changes, does it make much difference?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't be afraid of carbs too much, guys that are 16 stone ripped and need to have low bf will steer away from carbs but at this stage you should be consuming plenty of food carbs and protein. You need them to give you fuel and help you grow

Keep it simple at first then work out the rest on the way as you will only get confused or bored and fvck it all off if you try to complicate things.

Remember most of the guys dishing out advice of low carbs, 500g protein a day are advanced and holding loads of muscle mass.

http://www.fitnessandpower.com/nutrition/309-eating-for-size

Read the article in the link it will give you another view on eating for size

I particularly like the quote " it takes 5-15 years to build extreme muscle but 3-5 month to burn a load of fat" (maybe not exact quote but something like that)

Just don't be one of these guys that goes into meltdown because you have ate a pizza


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> You will be using a lot more energy ie carbs as you will be training now.
> 
> go onto myfitnesspal and put in your stats and goals, will give you a good guide line for what you should be taking in regarding cals/carbs/fat/protein. I found it a great help to start me off, keeps you motivated as in food intake too.


i did that, and accord to myfitness pal my original diet is 3000+ cals :S


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> i have updated the original post with some bread, and some small changes, does it make much difference?


Down load my fitness pal app for your phone if you can and log all your food on a daily basis if you have an I phone you can scan the barcodes and it enters all the info for you, the. You know where your at


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> i did that, and accord to myfitness pal my original diet is 3000+ cals :S


We stand corrected then if it says it's 3000+ then it is

Sorry just doesn't look a lot written down


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> We stand corrected then if it says it's 3000+ then it is
> 
> Sorry just doesn't look a lot written down


im not sure though, as when i type in certain things there are lots of different variants... maybe im selecting the wrong one. plus it depends on the size of chicken breast, size of egg, amount of tuna etc etc


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> im not sure though, as when i type in certain things there are lots of different variants... maybe im selecting the wrong one. plus it depends on the size of chicken breast, size of egg, amount of tuna etc etc


Can you scan the barcodes?

If not get a set of scales and weigh everything! You will need these anyway to accurately portion everything


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

well a lot of food i get from butchers which has no barcodes, and could be 90% fat for all i know haha


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> well a lot of food i get from butchers which has no barcodes, and could be 90% fat for all i know haha


Don't sweat it, did you download the 5x5 stronglifts excel sheet?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Don't sweat it, did you download the 5x5 stronglifts excel sheet?


i never noticed an excel sheet on their site i got the ebook and read it. I just went around and wieghed everything properly and searched online and got most accurate details possible. Updating original post with cals

with a revised diet of extra carbs....

and a total calorie count of 4485


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Can you scan the barcodes?
> 
> If not get a set of scales and weigh everything! You will need these anyway to accurately portion everything


Never weigh my food, i just guestimate everything! I get really p1ssy if I'm slightly short on my days macros never mind weighing stuff, I'd turn into a fecking nightmare for my missus " OI, DID YOU WEIGH THOSE FCUKING BEANS B!TCH" lol

I just try and eat as clean as possible, seems to be working well so far BF is still single digits :thumb:

OP, i would never have though there was 3000 cals in that diet mate. Dont worry about excess cals, cals are your friend today :thumb:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Follow the link in the email and underneath the ebook there is a spread sheet

Fill it out and it works out your weights to lift etc. alsoyou can enter your body weight every 2 weeks so

Eat 4-5 meals a day and have a protein shake with every meal, weigh your self every week or 2 weeks first thing the morning on an empty stomach and after a morning pee and poo if you are that way inclined.

If the scales move up even by .5 lb every 2 weeks you are gaining, if it's 2lbs a week then reign in your eating .5 - 1 lb a fortnight is ok.

If they don't move or go down add in another meal and shake, you will soon figure out what works


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> i never noticed an excel sheet on their site i got the ebook and read it. I just went around and wieghed everything properly and searched online and got most accurate details possible. Updating original post with cals
> 
> with a revised diet of extra carbs....
> 
> and a total calorie count of 4485


Think about this....I'm 5'9, 13 stone 6lbs. I'm taking in between 4500-5000 cals, 350-400g protein each day and my BF is still less than 10%


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Follow the link in the email and underneath the ebook there is a spread sheet
> 
> Fill it out and it works out your weights to lift etc. alsoyou can enter your body weight every 2 weeks so
> 
> ...


Ok thanks ill get it now. And regarding BF im about 15-16% at the moment =/


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Think about this....I'm 5'9, 13 stone 6lbs. I'm taking in between 4500-5000 cals, 350-400g protein each day and my BF is still less than 10%


On your days off, where does all that excess cals go though?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> On your days off, where does all that excess cals go though?


It's your days off and when you sleep you grow that's when your body will use up the excess to repair, restore and build

You should only be training 3 days a weeks on stronglifts as you will be squatting every workout, stick to this or you will be in danger of stalling or burning out very quickly


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> On your *days off*, where does all that excess cals go though?


What are these? lol

This is a training day. Non training days i cut one gainer shake. My job is quite physical and my libido is through the roof so I'm pretty active all the time anyway!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> It's your days off and when you sleep you grow that's when your body will use up the excess to repair, restore and build
> 
> You should only be training 3 days a weeks on stronglifts as you will be squatting every workout, stick to this or you will be in danger of stalling or burning out very quickly


Yeah i understud why to only workout 3 days. Was worried about where all the excess goes when you dont work out. But you just cleared that up thanks


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, i will try and follow the diet i posted above, and also whenever i can ill just eat anything i can find to build up the cals. I have loads of noodles that are apparently decent according to the details on the packaging but has got a bit of salt and fat in it. if it had less fat it may be an easy meal to boost cals!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

We also need pics of your bird naked or you have to fvck off to bodybuilding.com :whistling:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> We also need pics of your bird naked or you have to fvck off to bodybuilding.com :whistling:


You were doin so well up untill this point too :lol:


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> You were doin so well up untill this point too :lol:




I'm too busy with work at the moment thats the only bird i can give you hahaha 

Also have no spare cash to go out as i spend almost 60% of my wage on my car, 30% on my mortage, and 5% on petrol haha the rest on my food for this diet!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> View attachment 90637
> 
> 
> I'm too busy with work at the moment thats the only bird i can give you hahaha
> ...


Ahhh, that explains the measley diet then! I'm sure there is some protein content in cardboard buddy, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

I may not have a nice body to show off yet, but i do have a nice sports car! haha.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> I may not have a nice body to show off yet, but i do have a nice sports car! haha.


Try eating the car then mate!

What you driving?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sell the car and spend the money on some stinkin filthy bitches to satisfy your every whim


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Try eating the car then mate!
> 
> What you driving?


haha, not the best car in the world but at 19, its the highest insurance group i can get insurance for. at 7500 a year :cursing:

A Hyundai Coupe Siii 2010 2.0L


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> haha, not the best car in the world but at 19, its the highest insurance group i can get insurance for. at 7500 a year :cursing:
> 
> A Hyundai Coupe Siii 2010 2.0L
> 
> ...


Very nice looking cars mate :thumb: Would have loved that at 19.

I just recently got rid of my 2011 M3 for a more family friendly X6, What a [email protected] i am!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Very nice looking cars mate :thumb: Would have loved that at 19.
> 
> I just recently got rid of my 2011 M3 for a more family friendly X6, What a [email protected] i am!


haha family comes first 

its a really nice car to have at my age. When i first got it, everyone i knew was amazed. But the price on it is insane. Insurance companies rip me off big time. 7,500 a year premium. And if i crash i have to pay 700 pounds excess.

the finance on the car is also another 200 pounds a month, monthly insurance - about 700 pounds, petrol to and from work costs me about 120 a month, plus my mortgage of 500 a month. PRICES ARE INSANE THESE DAYS


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> haha family comes first
> 
> its a really nice car to have at my age. When i first got it, everyone i knew was amazed. But the price on it is insane. Insurance companies rip me off big time. 7,500 a year premium. And if i crash i have to pay 700 pounds excess.
> 
> the finance on the car is also another 200 pounds a month, monthly insurance - about 700 pounds, petrol to and from work costs me about 120 a month, plus my mortgage of 500 a month. PRICES ARE INSANE THESE DAYS


Thats fecking stupid money to spend on insurance. My M3 was about £800 a year! I'm 31 though


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Thats fecking stupid money to spend on insurance. My M3 was about £800 a year! I'm 31 though


Yeah, i would of bought an M3 but insurance companies didnt even give me a quote. They wouldnt even insure me 

They really rip off new drivers

bare in mind i bought the car the day i passed my test, and insured it the same day.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyway back on topic!

since i started this post ive been trying to eat a bit more....

honestly makes me feel sick. struggling to keep it down.

i honestly dont normally eat much.

usually ill have no break fast, first meal at lunch time usually a tuna sandwich, then something like a bit of chicken and rice for dinner, then bed :S

i am not used to eating this much. its like 4x my normal intake


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It takes time to get used to it mate, small meals frequently and in a few weeks you will find you are hungry all the fvckin time!

I get hungry every couple of hours don't just binge eat you will be sick.

Your body will take time to adjust to training and eating but it will adjust


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> It takes time to get used to it mate, small meals frequently and in a few weeks you will find you are hungry all the fvckin time!
> 
> I get hungry every couple of hours don't just binge eat you will be sick.
> 
> Your body will take time to adjust to training and eating but it will adjust


Will it matter if my first couple of weeks training are at only 2500 cals?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Will it matter if my first couple of weeks training are at only 2500 cals?


No not really as the first few weeks it's about getting things rolling and starting to build a habit or training and eating, by the end of the first month I guarantee you will be eating more


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Fvckin hell am on fire today


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> No not really as the first few weeks it's about getting things rolling and starting to build a habit or training and eating, by the end of the first month I guarantee you will be eating more


Right, thanks.

I know patience is key, and im in no rush. But judging by how new i am to this, and my current size, how long would you think it would take doing this method before i notice any change?

Thanks


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Right, thanks.
> 
> I know patience is key, and im in no rush. But judging by how new i am to this, and my current size, how long would you think it would take doing this method before i notice any change?
> 
> Thanks


It's hard to say but be realistic I said to myself if I can look better in a year I would be happy, stronglifts is good as it encourages you to add weight and improve constantly just stick with it.

Remember the big ripped guys have been at it for years and a lot of them are smashing steroids/peptides/gh/insulin

Us noobies just have to get in a habit and stick to it you will see results but they won't happen overnight, the most noticeable will be numbers on the scales going up or down, photos I can't stress enough how important this is as you can see better in a photo than the mirror as you can compare then against now (if you know what I mean)


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Right, thanks.
> 
> I know patience is key, and im in no rush. But judging by how new i am to this, and my current size, how long would you think it would take doing this method before i notice any change?
> 
> Thanks


you can start to see change after a few months, but if you keep a record of yourself now....look back in a years times, it will be a good change  i was like yourself, 6'5 and only 12.5 stone.....but after eating clean/lifting hard for over a year, im getting towards 17 stone (16.8 at the moment). just keep it up


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> you can start to see change after a few months, but if you keep a record of yourself now....look back in a years times, it will be a good change  i was like yourself, 6'5 and only 12.5 stone.....but after eating clean/lifting hard for over a year, im getting towards 17 stone (16.8 at the moment). just keep it up


the thing im going to find hardest isnt the eating clean.... i can eat clean easily. Its continuing to eat so much haha

as i said im in rush. but it would be nice to see even the smallest change within a couple of months, to keep me motivated for the rest of the year.

If i dont see any change at all for 12 months that would surely demotivate everyone


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> the thing im going to find hardest isnt the eating clean.... i can eat clean easily. Its continuing to eat so much haha
> 
> as i said im in rush. but it would be nice to see even the smallest change within a couple of months, to keep me motivated for the rest of the year.
> 
> If i dont see any change at all for 12 months that would surely demotivate everyone


well if your in a rush, then its going to be difficult for you to succeed at what you have set. if you get the first year out of the way, it should help you with motivation. i used to think that it was a waste of time, as it takes to long....but after seeing a drastic change in my appearance, i think to myself..if i can do all this in a single year, imagine when im 20 in 3 years time, ill be getting somewhere. just think like that.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> the thing im going to find hardest isnt the eating clean.... i can eat clean easily. Its continuing to eat so much haha
> 
> as i said im in rush. but it would be nice to see even the smallest change within a couple of months, to keep me motivated for the rest of the year.
> 
> If i dont see any change at all for 12 months that would surely demotivate everyone


This is where your journal takes up the slack as when you post after every workout the weights you are lifting you will see they will increase and that means you are getting stronger which also means?

Yep your building muscle

AND we can pop in and take the **** on a daily basis thus making you hate us all and want to improve and gain to stick it right up everyone of the bastards on UKM!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> well if your in a rush, then its going to be difficult for you to succeed at what you have set. if you get the first year out of the way, it should help you with motivation. i used to think that it was a waste of time, as it takes to long....but after seeing a drastic change in my appearance, i think to myself..if i can do all this in a single year, imagine when im 20 in 3 years time, ill be getting somewhere. just think like that.


This man talks sense

Even if he does have a horrible white square on his face ( you should really see a doc about that!)


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> This is where your journal takes up the slack as when you post after every workout the weights you are lifting you will see they will increase and that means you are getting stronger which also means?
> 
> Yep your building muscle
> 
> AND we can pop in and take the **** on a daily basis thus making you hate us all and want to improve and gain to stick it right up everyone of the bastards on UKM!


haha well i did squats, overhead press, and barbell rows today, to work out my 5 rep max.

30kg on each is my 5 rep max :sad: let the **** taking commence


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> haha well i did squats, overhead press, and barbell rows today, to work out my 5 rep max.
> 
> 30kg on each is my 5 rep max :sad: let the **** taking commence


Start with the empty bar mate just like the stronglifts tell you and don't worry about any cvnt watching as when you get back to the 30kg again you will sail through it, such is the nature of the programme!

And my little boy can lift more than that and he is 2


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> This man talks sense
> 
> Even if he does have a horrible white square on his face ( you should really see a doc about that!)


well i never got vaccinated as a kid for square-itus....came back to haunt me!



sean9461 said:


> haha well i did squats, overhead press, and barbell rows today, to work out my 5 rep max.
> 
> 30kg on each is my 5 rep max :sad: let the **** taking commence


we all have to start somewhere, Rome didnt build its empire in a single day. i started off at like 25kg OHP, now im at 80


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Start with the empty bar mate just like the stronglifts tell you and don't worry about any cvnt watching as when you get back to the 30kg again you will sail through it, such is the nature of the programme!
> 
> And my little boy can lift more than that and he is 2


Not worried about being seen, i workout at home. And i live by myself 

but i read the ebook and it said the reason it recommends you start less, is because you end up hurting and people skip exercises. I figured im very determined and if im hurting i will not pu$$y out 

or have i misunderstood the ebook?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright pal, subbed to this, good luck.

Keep learning mate, this journal will do you good.

Like I was saying the other day the food thing is trial n error, you will soon get up to your daily macro goals.

Looking at your pic I'd say stop obsessing with getting fat coz you need to build alot of mass, and id say your prob at about 12% bf


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Alright pal, subbed to this, good luck.
> 
> Keep learning mate, this journal will do you good.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  but i used the scales that send an electric pulse through you and measure your BF and it said i was at 16.5%!


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Thanks!  but i used the scales that send an electric pulse through you and measure your BF and it said i was at 16.5%!


they don't record it right ive heard, calipers are your best bet for an accurate reading.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> Not worried about being seen, i workout at home. And i live by myself
> 
> but i read the ebook and it said the reason it recommends you start less, is because you end up hurting and people skip exercises. I figured im very determined and if im hurting i will not pu$$y out
> 
> or have i misunderstood the ebook?


The reason u start light is because u have to add weight every workout(every 2 days) so if u done 30kg on ur 1st go then u will fail by your 2nd sesh, so start with just the bar and stick on 2.5kg every time, when u reach 30kg u will go past it coz of the strength u have built leading up to it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> Thanks!  but i used the scales that send an electric pulse through you and measure your BF and it said i was at 16.5%!


Yeah calipers are the way mate, scales don't take into consideration muscle mass etc


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Thanks!  but i used the scales that send an electric pulse through you and measure your BF and it said i was at 16.5%!


They are totally inaccurate fvck them oot the window

Scales are only good for weight measuring

5x5 stronglifts

Start with empty bar and add 2.5 kg to the bar every workout

except deadlift you add 5 kg every workout

So to your squat you will add 30 kg per month so in 12 weeks you will be aiming to be squatting 100kg + which is quite heavy

I am currently doing stronglifts as my legs are sh!t so I need to base my workouts around them


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> They are totally inaccurate fvck them oot the window
> 
> Scales are only good for weight measuring
> 
> ...


Right ill do it that way then, but holy **** i cant even lift 50kg above my head at the moment, how on earth am i going to get 100kg 

i need to buy new wieghts


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Should be good to see how you progress in this. Ive recently started stronglifts as well so its good to see other progress alongside my own. Good luck. Subbed.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Right ill do it that way then, but holy **** i cant even lift 50kg above my head at the moment, how on earth am i going to get 100kg
> 
> i need to buy new wieghts


Also check the videos on the correct way to do each exercise on stronglifts they will help


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Also check the videos on the correct way to do each exercise on stronglifts they will help


Yeah already did that mate, i had no idea what an overhead press, or a barbell row was haha so i had to look them all up on youtube to be sure i did them right


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Themanthatcan said:


> Should be good to see how you progress in this. Ive recently started stronglifts as well so its good to see other progress alongside my own. Good luck. Subbed.


Thanks, how much do you weigh currently and your height if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Right ill do it that way then, but holy **** i cant even lift 50kg above my head at the moment, how on earth am i going to get 100kg
> 
> i need to buy new wieghts


well you wont be OH pressing 100kg anytime soon, but you can just push yourself as hard as your body can take it, might not be 2.5kg (could be 1.5 per exercise). just remember if your training at home (like i do), likely to be on yourself don't go all out on benching etc as you might not be able to get the bar off you.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> well you wont be OH pressing 100kg anytime soon, but you can just push yourself as hard as your body can take it, might not be 2.5kg (could be 1.5 per exercise). just remember if your training at home (like i do), likely to be on yourself don't go all out on benching etc as you might not be able to get the bar off you.


Yeah i was worried about safety, do you have your own squat stands?

As i don't have any yet, currently manage to improvise. But when it gets to 100kg i may need squat stands.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> well you wont be OH pressing 100kg anytime soon, but you can just push yourself as hard as your body can take it, might not be 2.5kg (could be 1.5 per exercise). just remember if your training at home (like i do), likely to be on yourself don't go all out on benching etc as you might not be able to get the bar off you.


Don't use the clips to hold the weights on so you can just tip them off if you get stuck under the bar


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Don't use the clips to hold the weights on so you can just tip them off if you get stuck under the bar


 :confused1: is that safe? they mend up sliding off mid-rep and breaking my foot haha


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> :confused1: is that safe? they mend up sliding off mid-rep and breaking my foot haha


I mean when your benching you numpty


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Don't use the clips to hold the weights on so you can just tip them off if you get stuck under the bar


well i go to about 90-95% of what i would be able to do normally, just so if i do struggle to a point on that last rep i know ill be able to get it off myself. although, im getting a power cage soon i think.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Yeah i was worried about safety, do you have your own squat stands?
> 
> As i don't have any yet, currently manage to improvise. But when it gets to 100kg i may need squat stands.


i do have squat stand, that is the only downside to working out at home....equipment is just not there like a good quality gym, but you can atleast build it up over the years...tis all im doing


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> I mean when your benching you numpty


ah right, i only have a 50kg barbell at the moment. Need to look around for a new one, preferably no longer than 5ft. I dont have much spare space in my house at the moment for a longer one


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I got my squat stands on eBay, with a nice adjustable bench for £100, have a look around you will get one for decent money.

And like I said, you could make catchers for bench/squat out of wood like I have


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> I got my squat stands on eBay, with a nice adjustable bench for £100, have a look around you will get one for decent money.
> 
> And like I said, you could make catchers for bench/squat out of wood like I have


Yeah im looking on ebay and will keep looking. Regarding building my own, i dont trust my DIY skills enough, i think it will end up collapsing haha


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone u know must be a bit handy, mate/dad/brother, have a look for someone called George-bean he made his own power cage it's the mutts nuts


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Someone u know must be a bit handy, mate/dad/brother, have a look for someone called George-bean he made his own power cage it's the mutts nuts


Just found his power cage, its definitely impressive. if i wasn't told i would of thought he bought it from somewhere.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

i will have to measure them out and check it fits but if it fits in my house im thinking about just buying these:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3358278/Trail/searchtext%3EWIEGHTS.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9017489/Trail/searchtext%3EBARBELL.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

a bench and Olympic barbell


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

£30 a month on a gym membership would be better


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Argos are not normally the best, and for that £270 I'm sure you could find a better setup 2nd hand on eBay, don't rush in coz u will no doubt find better as soon as you buy it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just had a quick look theres a better bench with bench press catchers for £76 delivered, have a look mate there's loads


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

alright cheers ill check ebay. and regarding the gym membership, its a lot more expensive where im from. and by the time i finish work, i workout very late. Doubt its still open between 9-11pm


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mate working out at home is fine, I do it do do countless others, get decent gear and you got no probs, a weight is a weight wherever you lift it


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Mate working out at home is fine, I do it do do countless others, get decent gear and you got no probs, a weight is a weight wherever you lift it


Yeah, and im sure in a gym it wouldnt be any safer, im sure if i collapsed under the wieghts all the big guys would just stand and laugh :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Yeah, and im sure in a gym it wouldnt be any safer, im sure if i collapsed under the wieghts all the big guys would just stand and laugh :lol:


Aye and pile more weight ontop:tongue: seriously nothing wrong with a home gym, but you need the space.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Aye and pile more weight ontop:tongue: seriously nothing wrong with a home gym, but you need the space.


Yeah i think i got room. been drinking and eating more recently as i get close to my start date.... (tomorow) Think im having trouble getting above 2000 cals tho =/


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Yeah i think i got room. been drinking and eating more recently as i get close to my start date.... (tomorow) Think im having trouble getting above 2000 cals tho =/


well you really need to aim for more calories if your bulking. if your wanting to have a good first year, you really need to be in a caloric surplus...you will gain a bit of fat (or not) but it will be outweighed by the amount of mass you put on. this will help you if you ever decide to cut after 3 years or so (once you have a good frame)


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> well you really need to aim for more calories if your bulking. if your wanting to have a good first year, you really need to be in a caloric surplus...you will gain a bit of fat (or not) but it will be outweighed by the amount of mass you put on. this will help you if you ever decide to cut after 3 years or so (once you have a good frame)


Do you recommend any foods that you can just keep munching on whilst you go about your day? to increase calories?


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Do you recommend any foods that you can just keep munching on whilst you go about your day? to increase calories?


you don't want to be hitting the junk foods as such. try to eat every 2-3 hours, try to have a good lunch such as tuna/chicken. this is where shakes help as you can then have one 2 hours after lunch etc. to keep your calories up, you need to find out what your calorie maintenance is, this works off height/weight and exercise intensity etc. then you need to be over that by 10%. just for a few days, keep track of the carbs/protein/cals of all the food you eat....then give us feedback.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> you don't want to be hitting the junk foods as such. try to eat every 2-3 hours, try to have a good lunch such as tuna/chicken. this is where shakes help as you can then have one 2 hours after lunch etc. to keep your calories up, you need to find out what your calorie maintenance is, this works off height/weight and exercise intensity etc. then you need to be over that by 10%. just for a few days, keep track of the carbs/protein/cals of all the food you eat....then give us feedback.


I have worked everything out, i just have trouble drinking so many shakes, they make me feel sick.... got the impact whey protein unflavoured from myprotein.com and their bulk shake instant oats unflavoured.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> I have worked everything out, i just have trouble drinking so many shakes, they make me feel sick.... got the impact whey protein unflavoured from myprotein.com and their bulk shake instant oats unflavoured.


why did you get unflavoured then? you need to find a shake which is both good on the nutrients, and great on taste. i use strawberry whey by pro-10, good price and it tastes so good that i actually look forward to drinking a shake. whole food is better than shakes, they are just for convenience. what are your carbs/protein/cals for a day then?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

BMR of 2173.4. x 1.4 = total intake a day 3042 aiming for 3400



thats what im aiming for... i cant exactly match it though.

EDIT: just realised the table screwed up a bit, its not 250g of fat lol, the 3rd column is fat

EDIT: scratch all that, its completely wrong, uploaded wrong image


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

aiming for 3400 cals per day


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> View attachment 90746
> 
> 
> aiming for 3400 cals per day


3400 is good, i aim for 4000.

510g of protein?! you only need 1-1.2 per lb of lean mass/bw depending on the opinions 

i was in the same sort of boat as you more than a year ago....


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> 3400 is good, i aim for 4000.
> 
> 510g of protein?! you only need 1-1.2 per lb of lean mass/bw depending on the opinions
> 
> i was in the same sort of boat as you more than a year ago....


well i could drop the protein and just eat more pasta/rice for cals to increase carbs


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> well i could drop the protein and just eat more pasta/rice for cals to increase carbs


well not that long ago, there was a thread about the odd people who eat 500g of protein.....and they struggled to get that in, built like power plants! even halving that amount for your weight of only 14 stone would be plenty! don't have to go overboard with pasta, but it helps when bulking.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> well not that long ago, there was a thread about the odd people who eat 500g of protein.....and they struggled to get that in, built like power plants! even halving that amount for your weight of only 14 stone would be plenty! don't have to go overboard with pasta, but it helps when bulking.


i just dont feel right eating so much haha.... thats gonna be the hardest part for me. Training is easy... eating enough... not so much


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> i just dont feel right eating so much haha.... thats gonna be the hardest part for me. Training is easy... eating enough... not so much


well at 196 lbs, you can take 200g of protein. its easy to eat this throughout the day. 3 shakes at 30g = 90 or even 2 scoops which could be 50g, which would be 150g of protein, tin of tuna = 35....and thats without meat at night etc and the odd snack in between. that is easily attainable by someone like yourself. now get a nice tasting whey and its sorted!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> well at 196 lbs, you can take 200g of protein. its easy to eat this throughout the day. 3 shakes at 30g = 90 or even 2 scoops which could be 50g, which would be 150g of protein, tin of tuna = 35....and thats without meat at night etc and the odd snack in between. that is easily attainable by someone like yourself. now get a nice tasting whey and its sorted!


ill just mess with my diet for a while and see what happens i guess


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, I've finally built up a perfectly well balanced diet:

*8am* - 4 egg omlette(320cals 28g prot) with 2 scoops of instant oats (258 cals,46g carb) + protein shake (200 cals, 40g prot)

*11am*-2x jacket potato(2x 300g potato, 450cals, 100g carb) + 200g of stewed steak(223cal,28g prot) + mixed veg (50cals)

*2pm* - 5 boiled eggs (388cals, 31g prot) with mixed veg (50cals)

*5pm* - 2x jacket potato(450cals,100g carb) + 200g of stewed steak(223cal,28g prot) + mixed veg (50cals)

*8pm* - protein shake(200 cals, 40g prot) + 2 chicken breasts (464cals, 87prot)

Daily Calorie Needs: 2800

Total Daily Cals: 3326cals, 282g protein, 286g carbs


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

One thing is for sure... Start of day one and I feel so energetic from all the eating. Usually I have to force my self out of bed. Up this morning and straight downstairs


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How's the eating going today mate?

Was the canned steak nice?

Good luck with your first day of stronglifts, I shall be starting this evening first session.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> How's the eating going today mate?
> 
> Was the canned steak nice?
> 
> Good luck with your first day of stronglifts, I shall be starting this evening first session.


I ordered the canned steak from asda.... its coming in delivery tonight.

i will start eating that properly tomorow.

today im just stuffing my face with eggs, chicken, and some jacket pots 

will let you know how it tastes tomorow though

good luck to you too mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's a wee link to my journal I have just started 5x5 stronglifts last week so you can compare notes

There's a lot of sh!te in there but some good info too

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/175522-starters-guide-what-not-do.html


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheers mate will sub when I get on my pc. On my phone atm


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh your on gear tho?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I was but not now I have been off for a bot now! So am as weak as a kitten


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

just had my egg omlette with instant oats mixed in.... i have to say, instant oats were definitely not made to be put in eggs...... Yuk...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How did your workout go yesterday?


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> just had my egg omlette with instant oats mixed in.... i have to say, instant oats were definitely not made to be put in eggs...... Yuk...


any normal person would know not to put oats in eggs :blink:


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

instant oats from myprotein.com the bulk powder. i figured i would be able to mix it in fairly easily

it just didnt taste nice lol


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

judging by how many people on here take gear, would anyone recommend i take it?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

sean9461 said:


> judging by how many people on here take gear, would anyone recommend i take it?


Dude, you've only had 1 training session!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Dude, you've only had 1 training session!


yeah im not planning on taking was just interested in opinions as i see so many people using it

i dont think i would ever use it even if people recommended it to be honest


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> How did your workout go yesterday?


it went good, didnt feel like it did anything though. Starting with so little weight didn't feel like i was working any muscles.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> judging by how many people on here take gear, would anyone recommend i take it?


No not a chance.

I done it too quick and to be honest I recon I could have got much better results if I had waited and got everything totally pinned down (trained a year before I used but that is way too soon!!)


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> No not a chance.
> 
> I done it too quick and to be honest I recon I could have got much better results if I had waited and got everything totally pinned down (trained a year before I used but that is way too soon!!)


so a definite nono for me then


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> so a definite nono for me then


well most people say its only needed after 21 years of age or so.... you still got a few years of training yet then.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just finished my second work out.... lifting 30kg deadlifts, 25kg overhead press, and 25kg squatting....

i may be imagining things, but i think my arms have doubled in size


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Just finished my second work out.... lifting 30kg deadlifts, 25kg overhead press, and 25kg squatting....
> 
> i may be imagining things, but i think my arms have doubled in size


It's just the pump you get when working them, a lot of folks mistake this for growth, but it shows your working them


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Just finished my second work out.... lifting 30kg deadlifts, 25kg overhead press, and 25kg squatting....
> 
> i may be imagining things, but i think my arms have doubled in size


Its always a good feeling when they increase with the pump... then quickly disappear. :blink:


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Themanthatcan said:


> Its always a good feeling when they increase with the pump... then quickly disappear. :blink:


Yeah now that i am on my rest day they are flat again :crying:


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

After reading around more, i feel like maybe i should be cutting my BF% mainly to get my abs showing. I'm not sure how to cut though. Can anyone recommend some reading material that explains what cutting is and how to do it correctly? And whilst cutting can i still build a bit of muscle or will none grow at all?

Thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right, why are you squating 3 times a week firstly ?

Second diet is ok ish but throw in a couple of shakes in thro the day.

Thirdy are you fu*king mental ? Oats in with yor eggs ??


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Right, why are you squating 3 times a week firstly ?
> 
> Second diet is ok ish but throw in a couple of shakes in thro the day.
> 
> Thirdy are you fu*king mental ? Oats in with yor eggs ??


He's following stronglifts 5x5 big man that's why the squats every workout.

Not sure about the mental part


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> Right, why are you squating 3 times a week firstly ?
> 
> Second diet is ok ish but throw in a couple of shakes in thro the day.
> 
> Thirdy are you fu*king mental ? Oats in with yor eggs ??


lol :lol: thanks the oats in the eggs was just a test, as i thought i needed more carbs so i tried mixing in some instant oat powder.... it tasted like sh1te so i stopped that one :lol:


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> lol :lol: thanks the oats in the eggs was just a test, as i thought i needed more carbs so i tried mixing in some instant oat powder.... it tasted like sh1te so i stopped that one :lol:


your one odd cookie...

anyway, how is the training going? still progressing with your lifts?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> your one odd cookie...
> 
> anyway, how is the training going? still progressing with your lifts?


Yeah its going well so far, just trying to make sure im doing the right thing... I don't want to necessarily get big. And after reading about on other threads i see people recommend you lose BF first before doing anything else. Im wondering if i should be cutting to get my abs before i try to build and lean muscle.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Yeah its going well so far, just trying to make sure im doing the right thing... I don't want to necessarily get big. And after reading about on other threads i see people recommend you lose BF first before doing anything else. Im wondering if i should be cutting to get my abs before i try to build and lean muscle.


well it depends what you want to do? also your body type...i was a rather skinny, decided bulking was for me so i went for a caloric surplus and it worked really well (i know i gained some fat round the abdominal region, but gained a lot more mass than ever before).

you need to post some pics up (no ****) :lol:


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

NatRookie said:


> well it depends what you want to do? also your body type...i was a rather skinny, decided bulking was for me so i went for a caloric surplus and it worked really well (i know i gained some fat round the abdominal region, but gained a lot more mass than ever before).
> 
> you need to post some pics up (no ****) :lol:


i already did ages ago lol

i think i would like to get perfect abs showing first of all. Then maybe slowly bulk up later on without adding BF. I know its harder that way but i feel like its the way i should go

first page has a pic mate


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of maybe doing cardio every day as well. To get my BF down. 45 minutes of boxing maybe.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tbh mate it really does depend on what your goal is, pick someone who you would like to look like and then people can advise you more in what to do, put more pics up from different angles so we can determine current bf


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Tbh mate it really does depend on what your goal is, pick someone who you would like to look like and then people can advise you more in what to do, put more pics up from different angles so we can determine current bf




That would do me mate!

i'll take some more pics later on.

cheers

EDIT pics of my un-impressive body that will hopefully change in the near future!



so there we go! hard to get many different angles when i take them myself, but hope they are usefull


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In my opinion pal you have gotta bulk first if you wanna look like that pic, cutting now u will end up skinny with a 6 pack, not a good look on someone 6 foot 6, then once your at that stage to build muscle and not lose the 6 pack will take 10 years.

Unless u have regularly got your top off in public then what does a little fat gain matter?

It takes years to build muscle but only months to cut fat, so who do u wanna look like in 3 years time? A member of 1 direction or gerard butler in 300?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Btw I'd guesstimate your about 15% bf, people that cut first would be 25%


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> Btw I'd guesstimate your about 15% bf, people that cut first would be 25%


Well i find it really hard to eat so much food honestly mate.

At the moment i eat the diet i posted on first page minus the chicken breasts as i end up not managing to eat them. which only works out about 3000 cals.

ive only been at this for nearly 2 weeks, but i honestly feel like ive made some progress to be honest. i honestly think i can see some outline of a six pack! :lol: or maybe im imagining things... wishful thinking maybe lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

3000 is fine for now mate, u will start getting hungrier as it goes on, I have around 3500 a day and get hungrey as well now, it will come mate, how's your sessions been going?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> 3000 is fine for now mate, u will start getting hungrier as it goes on, I have around 3500 a day and get hungrey as well now, it will come mate, how's your sessions been going?


training is good gonna need to buy heavier weights soon


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

welcome to my world, im doing the same 5x5 as you, it seems easy at first and then gets harder, all the exercises feel different, for example im gonna deadlift 69kg tomorrow, and yet my overhead press is kinda getting icky, bench is fine as yet, barbell row is getting harder, but squat is going great guns at 49kg tomorrow and i dont feel like im nearing the limit like with overhead press, i do have a journal going, i built a sumo rack for the garage so i could squat heavier in safety, the only issue i had squatting without stands was that after 40kg it got a bit much taking the weight over my head everytime and i think it was killing my overhead press a little, now i have the rack itll be easier i reckon  pics will turn up in my journal of the rack soon when theyve been ok'd

keep going on the stronglifts and good luck, i hate to say it, but making good gains and loosing fat dont go hand in hand, im eating more now than ever, and i figure that as i lift more my flab will lose itself, im happy to eat lots and risk a bit of chub, ive had it all my life, i will be slimmer and well built by next summer!

keep on plugging away!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lean bulk, good clean food, train hard and you will see results in a matter of months.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lean bulk, good clean food, train hard and you will see results in a matter of months.


This.

Never understood why people say to new trainers that "It takes at least a year to notice any results" Yeah, if your doing it @rse first

OP, keep up the good work on the diet, It gets easier mate trust me, i no longer fear food!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> This.
> 
> Never understood why people say to new trainers that "It takes at least a year to notice any results" Yeah, if your doing it @rse first
> 
> OP, keep up the good work on the diet, It gets easier mate trust me, i no longer fear food!


Thanks, im keeping up with the diet, although on weekends i have trouble as i am so used to my routine at work during the week that it all goes to wack when im doing something else. So i end up just trying to binge eat meat/peanut butter, veg,etc all day whenever i get the chance


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> Thanks, im keeping up with the diet, although on weekends i have trouble as i am so used to my routine at work during the week that it all goes to wack when im doing something else. So i end up just trying to binge eat meat/peanut butter, veg,etc all day whenever i get the chance


lol, yes this is ok, we call those "cheat" meals or "cheat days", all it means is that we have fcuked off our diet for the day for whatever reason and try to justify it to ourselves by naming it and thus to convince ourselves that "cheat days" play a possitive and vital part in our quest for the ultimate physiqe lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ninja_smurf said:


> lol, yes this is ok, we call those "cheat" meals or "cheat days", all it means is that we have fcuked off our diet for the day for whatever reason and try to justify it to ourselves by naming it and thus to convince ourselves that "cheat days" play a possitive and vital part in our quest for the ultimate physiqe lol


They actually do tho mate, your body gets used to consuming your daily calories after a time so by a cheat day you throw your metabolism a body swerve and re ignite it into fat burning.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> They actually do tho mate, your body gets used to consuming your daily calories after a time so by a cheat day you throw your metabolism a body swerve and re ignite it into fat burning.


Yes, I keep telling myself this too lol

Yeah, from what I researched it kickstarts your metabolism. Not looked into the hows and whys of it too much though i do understand the principle of it

I am more than happy to oblige anyway!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Yes, I keep telling myself this too lol
> 
> Yeah, from what I researched it kickstarts your metabolism. Not looked into the hows and whys of it too much though i do understand the principle of it
> 
> I am more than happy to oblige anyway!


i wasnt thinking of it as a cheat day! im not eating anything bad lol. I just dont eat enough or forget to eat at a specific time.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

sean9461 said:


> i wasnt thinking of it as a cheat day! im not eating anything bad lol. I just dont eat enough or forget to eat at a specific time.


I was the same when i started going for a bit more size, really struggled. This is where a decent gainer shake came in for me as it does a lot of people when starting.

I still use a mass gainer as I'm taking in about 5000cals and 400g protein a day. At 60g protein per shake it goes a long way towards helping my reach my targets!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like its all going swimmingly in here then chaps

Keep up the good work

What's the plans for the weekend?


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Looks like its all going swimmingly in here then chaps
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> What's the plans for the weekend?


i have absolutely no plans =/

Just stuck in the house i think


----------



## Clawliger (Jun 25, 2012)

Im going for a surf. stretch out my shoulders lol, perks of living in south wales i guess.


----------



## Clawliger (Jun 25, 2012)

And OP remember, Diet is equally important if not more so than your actual training. I need to start a journal. Been training roughly a year and gone from a measley 9.9 stone to floating around 12.5 stone now. And to be fair, i think ive focused more on my eating than my training.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

3 weeks in now. I can definitely notice a difference in the size of my arms... and they are also a lot harder than they were before i started.

Can see a small change in my abs, instead of being round, starting to arch in from the sides...

still a very very long way to go though!


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

thanks for the advice milky will try to lower my carbs in the afternoon, not sure how else i will get the cals though. Most of my cals come from potato carbs at the moment. I'm looking into going to tesco/asda every day and picking up a full chicken that should do the trick, just figuring out how im gonna get to a tesco/asda before work, as nearest one is miles out of the way lol


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What happened to the journal mate? Still on stronglifts?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

come on, out with the info, hows this going? im going great guns (pardon the pun!)


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> What happened to the journal mate? Still on stronglifts?


yeah sorry mate, im just travelling a lot with work at the moment. Was stuck in a hotel last few months. been slacking quite a bit as i prefer using my own wieghts to going to a gym tbh. Have been using the hotel gym late at night. plus trying to eat hotel food as healthily as possible.

going ok though, ive definatly seen an increase in my arm size.

will updat some more in next couple of weeks, just so busy at the moment.


----------



## sean9461 (Aug 1, 2012)

ok so about 5 or 6 weeks in... i don't see much of an improvement but here goes: 

my before pics are on first page


----------

